# Quick question about the different bars in gyms.



## Fruity (Dec 31, 2014)

1 What are the most common weights used for bars ? Iv only seen 1500 lb until now
2 How comes the weight of the bar is not added to the weight im benching ? This 1500 lb, above my chest we're talking about. Isn't that a feat on its own ?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 31, 2014)

Wat da fuk you talkin bout? 1500lbs?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 31, 2014)

Guessing this is the new Ryan Harvey...


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 31, 2014)

The bar at my gym serves fruit smoothies.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 1, 2015)

coltmc4545 said:


> Wat da fuk you talkin bout? 1500lbs?


I'm with you bro....what??


----------



## Bigwhite (Jan 2, 2015)

I like to hold the 2,000 lb bar over my chest. I just leave the weights off....


----------



## Fruity (Jan 2, 2015)

Right this shit was retarded. 
Disregard half of my post.
Just found out that most bars weigh around 45 to 35 lbs. Would be nice if it said that, on the bar. Cant hurt having a little carving ..


But how comes I cant add that weight to my max bench. Instead of saying I only bench 140. I actually bench 140 plus 45(45 lb is weight of bar) = a 185 bench max. Or do we just disregard the bar when people ask how much we bench ?


----------



## bronco (Jan 2, 2015)

Fruity said:


> Right this shit was retarded.
> Disregard half of my post.
> Just found out that most bars weigh around 45 to 35 lbs. Would be nice if it said that, on the bar. Cant hurt having a little carving ..
> 
> ...



Dude if you have a 45 lb bar and you put a 45 lb plate on each side then you are lifting 135 lbs. Got it


----------



## Guns4hire (Jan 2, 2015)

I laughed my ass of at this thread. Lol


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 4, 2015)

Short of it,  if this is a legit question. You do add the weight of the bar if it's a Olympic style bar. Don't if it's for example a ez curl bar.


----------



## Guns4hire (Jan 4, 2015)

Actually, I would recommend weighing your ez curl and short straight bars and add that weight to the plates you have on the bars, that is,  if you really want to know what you are lifting. I made the mistake of assuming my gym's ez curl bar was 15lbs but a weighed it in at 30.0lbs (with clips). Just my 2¢, but I like to know how much I'm lifting.


----------



## Guns4hire (Jan 4, 2015)

Though Fruity, I do agree that anything but the standard Olympic bar should have some indication of what the hell it weighs. I feel your pain, lol. Just weight every smaller bar before you lift with it.


----------



## staxs (Jan 8, 2015)

Well my cock usually weighs 100lb on a good day so if I'm lifting that easily I know the barbell is easily obtained ..... hope this helps


----------

